# X Factor



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2014)

I know, I've started an X Factor thread, oh the shame!
Unfortunately the daughter had it on in the living room last night, is it my imagination or has it got even tackier and "americanfied"?
It was like watching WWF but with semi naff singing :clap:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I know, I've started an X Factor thread, oh the shame!
Unfortunately the daughter had it on in the living room last night, is it my imagination or has it got even tackier and "americanfied"?
It was like watching WWF but with semi naff singing :clap:
		
Click to expand...

It's worse than that!


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 27, 2014)

I thought it was more like the Hunger Games


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2014)

Only ever seen half an episode at my sisters house, but I can't believe it has got tackier and downmarket form what I saw.  Is that actually possible, as the bit I saw wasn't exactly Open University?

And on a related TV thing, anyone else see Marvellous the other night on BBC2?  It was indeed marvellous, well worth catching up on on the iplayer if you missed it.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04jmx7l/marvellous


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

It's got worse. Less about the talent (which isn't there) and more about shocks, personalities and ratings.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			And on a related TV thing, anyone else see Marvellous the other night on BBC2?  It was indeed marvellous, well worth catching up on on the iplayer if you missed it.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04jmx7l/marvellous

Click to expand...

Yes I heard an excellent review for that programme on t' wireless the other day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2014)

It's all about Cheryl Cole. 
Can't stand her.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 27, 2014)

i'm gonna enter it next year, come up with a sob story, take my kids with me, warble a bit and get a multi million pound contract! What could go wrong?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2014)

I've always quite liked it but last night was awful..."I don't know what to do" bleat, bleat, bleat. Then her choices were awful and surely went on how she felt about the contestant rather than ability.

It feels a tradition in our house to watch it but think we might be coming to the end of it!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 27, 2014)

Piece said:



			It's got worse. Less about the talent (which isn't there) and more about shocks, personalities and ratings.
		
Click to expand...



Plus it`s fixed


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2014)

It's utter shi........whoops, nearly swore there. 

I really can't stand these 'reality' type programmes. Cheap car crash tv that offers little (if anything) in the way of entertainment. I feel sorry for the poor sods, who, in an attempt to keep the other half happy, have to suffer over 2 hours of fat, sunbeded, peroxide blonde balloons muller Miley or Rhianna before bursting into tears and storming off (with all the grace of a rhino with the runs) when the obvious deficiency of any discernible talent is pointed out.

X factor and programmes of this type shouldn't get near the telly, and anyone giving them viewing figures should be taken outside, lined up and beaten soundly with a rolled up copy of the tv times until they promise to desist from encouraging moronic, talentless, wannabe celebrity cretins from polluting the airwaves!  

In my very humble opinion of course.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Plus it`s fixed
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that, unfortunately.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2014)

It's very very hard to fix phone votes shows now - they get scrutinised so much 

The people they get for auditions are seeker out to ensure they get in but once those live shows start the public chose the bottom two is it ? 

You do see some talented people on the shows - it's a shame they get over shadowed by some people dying for publicity without having an ounce of talent


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

Rooter said:



			i'm gonna enter it next year, come up with a sob story, take my kids with me, warble a bit and get a multi million pound contract!* What could go wrong?*

Click to expand...

As long as you cant sing then nothing! :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's very very hard to fix phone votes shows now - they get scrutinised so much 

The people they get for auditions are seeker out to ensure they get in but once those live shows start the public chose the bottom two is it ? 

You do see some talented people on the shows - it's a shame they get over shadowed by some people dying for publicity without having an ounce of talent
		
Click to expand...

It's not hard to choose different  genres to suit certain people. 
Or what order they sing.
Or even how they edit the shows.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			As long as you cant sing then nothing! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You should see my drunk karaoke, it is something to behold. Steelers wheel, stuck in the middle is a fav, as is the classic David Gray Babylon.... 

TAXI!!!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2014)

Rooter said:



			You should see my drunk karaoke, it is something to behold. Steelers wheel, stuck in the middle is a fav, as is the classic David Gray Babylon.... 

TAXI!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My mate insists on Wuthering heights when he's had a skin full. It's painful.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			My mate insists on Wuthering heights when he's had a skin full. It's painful.
		
Click to expand...

With me it's Wurthering Heights.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

Addicted to love was my go to song. Abacab was another fav although not many round here had that. Probably a good job


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			I know, I've started an X Factor thread, oh the shame!
Unfortunately the daughter had it on in the living room last night, is it my imagination or has it got even tackier and "americanfied"?
It was like watching WWF but with semi naff singing :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You mean WWE I assume and not comparing with watching a conservation charity


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's very very hard to fix phone votes shows now - they get scrutinised so much 

The people they get for auditions are seeker out to ensure they get in but once those live shows start the public chose the bottom two is it ? 

You do see some talented people on the shows - it's a shame they get over shadowed by some people dying for publicity without having an ounce of talent
		
Click to expand...

Aye but they can only fix it to a certain degree, the public only get to choose who gets booted off don't they? It isn't really a true reflection as it's completely scripted up to that point. I'd love to speak to someone who's been to one of the live shows to see if there's any live interaction so they can gauge who is the most popular during the show.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 28, 2014)

Didn't watch last night and deleted it from my Sky Planner...enough is enough!

Anyhow, swooning over Gary Barlow was the only part worth it last year!

Might tune in to the live shows though!!


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Sep 28, 2014)

It's all 5hite and not true, one guy last night " I am only a van driver" what a croc he has been singing on the circuit for years learning his trade, admit he did have a good voice, When Paul potts won he was portrayed as being a phone shop worker and no mention that he had had vocal coaching from Pavarotti.
The wife loves it so I have to watch it, imo Id rather watch Eastenders now thats true to life lol!!!!


----------



## drdel (Sep 28, 2014)

The producers set out to sensationalise and make 'train-crash' TV. they edit so Joe public votes for the ones they want to go forward.

Its pretty much like the rest of the so-called talent and 'reality' style TV total rubbish - even makes you say thank goodness for Sky Sports !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2014)

How many of the winners (and runners up) have really gone on to have long and significant careers? Indeed how many have gone on after their initial single/album so all this clap trap about finding a global superstar is just nonsense


----------



## drdel (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you reckon this thread is a Forum unique - e.g. one where everyone will agree !


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 28, 2014)

I think the format is getting very stale, so they just make it more 'extreme'.  I do not have a problem with talent shows as such, and there have been some good bands coming out of them.  I'm sure that the vast majority of golfers would not appreciate them, but bands like One Direction and Girls Aloud have made some excellent 'pop' music.  Which is just as valid as so called more real music genre as heavy metal or indie rock.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 28, 2014)

Whole thing is awful, seemed much better as recently as 2 yrs ago when there were some good singers involved and a better judging panel, now there isn't one musician on the judging panel, just 2 businessmen and 2 girl band 'singers' who cant actually sing.  What we need is a battle of the bands show where any unsigned act can compete for a record deal. Rules are they have to play all their own music live using musical instruments and it has to be original material, no covers. That would be more interesting.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 29, 2014)

Absolute garbage.

I see that they have launched a free app so viewers can tell Simon Cowell who they like and therefore who they are likely to pay stupid amounts of money via phone voting to stay in.  That means that SC tells the rest of the judges who HAS to stay in based on these results as well as based on who he thinks he can sell down the river in a few weeks.

And that means keeping rubbish or annoying singers in the show too.  They need pantomime baddies, so that when it comes to them being in "the bottom two" against a sob-story [such as:

a) I'm not conventionally beautiful- all my beauty is in my voice. (Wow, I can't believe that a fat girl can sing well, despite her waist)
b) A member of my immediate family died recently (bonus points for spouse, extra bonus points if they are survived by kids)
c) Addictions (over-use of the words 'journey' and 'rock' to be added for extra effect)]

then muppets at home end up spending their money to ensure that the widowed fatty with no septum stays in the competition- and they feel GOOD about it, like they've just seen a fly-covered African child on TV, set up a Â£2 a month Direct Debit but then sat back down to watch Downton with their chinese takeaway, prosecco and Ferrero Rocher.  #justlikegandhi

X Factor is a vehicle for making money off of saps who both watch and enter the 'competition'.  Of course it's fixed to a degree, but who the hell wants to investigate this?  The advertisers?   ITV group?  The production company? Don't make me laugh.  X Factor is part of the moronification of the UK and just one of many smoke-screens to the more important things in life.  But at least Cheryl's dresses are pretty but 'ooooh- what has she done to her hair today?!! Retweet if u agree lolz'.  There just has to be more to life.

I don't want to be too critical of the viewing public- they have the right to veg out in front of the TV after a hard week at work but it's definitely not something I want to spend my Saturday and Sunday nights watching.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Be as critical as you like. I watch it and like it, but anyone on here telling me I'm a moron isn't going to ruin my day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2014)

They get a big enough audience - they keep making it - regardless of how rubbish, exploitative, garbage etc some of us might think.  

A bit like that tedious, trite and banal soap called Downton Abbey - something else we will be stuck with until viewing figures drop and/or the US channels stops buying it.

It's not just reality TV dross that fills ITV/BBC channels.


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Sep 29, 2014)

Not bothered watching this series, a previous winner was singing karaoke with his sister in my local a while back, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2014)

Cityfanbrian said:



			Not bothered watching this series, a previous winner was singing karaoke with his sister in my local a while back, how the mighty have fallen.
		
Click to expand...

Leon Jackson still sells hundreds of records every day - in his job as a Sales Assistant in HMV.


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Sep 29, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Leon Jackson still sells hundreds of records every day - in his job as a Sales Assistant in HMV. 

Click to expand...

im talking Shane Ward


----------



## AlexDarling (Sep 30, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Absolute garbage.

I see that they have launched a free app so viewers can tell Simon Cowell who they like and therefore who they are likely to pay stupid amounts of money via phone voting to stay in. That means that SC tells the rest of the judges who HAS to stay in based on these results as well as based on who he thinks he can sell down the river in a few weeks.

And that means keeping rubbish or annoying singers in the show too. They need pantomime baddies, so that when it comes to them being in "the bottom two" against a sob-story [such as:

a) I'm not conventionally beautiful- all my beauty is in my voice. (Wow, I can't believe that a fat girl can sing well, despite her waist)
b) A member of my immediate family died recently (bonus points for spouse, extra bonus points if they are survived by kids)
c) Addictions (over-use of the words 'journey' and 'rock' to be added for extra effect)]

then muppets at home end up spending their money to ensure that the widowed fatty with no septum stays in the competition- and they feel GOOD about it, like they've just seen a fly-covered African child on TV, set up a Â£2 a month Direct Debit but then sat back down to watch Downton with their chinese takeaway, prosecco and Ferrero Rocher. #justlikegandhi

X Factor is a vehicle for making money off of saps who both watch and enter the 'competition'. Of course it's fixed to a degree, but who the hell wants to investigate this? The advertisers? ITV group? The production company? Don't make me laugh. X Factor is part of the moronification of the UK and just one of many smoke-screens to the more important things in life. But at least Cheryl's dresses are pretty but 'ooooh- what has she done to her hair today?!! Retweet if u agree lolz'. There just has to be more to life.

I don't want to be too critical of the viewing public- they have the right to veg out in front of the TV after a hard week at work but it's definitely not something I want to spend my Saturday and Sunday nights watching.
		
Click to expand...


methinks the man profeth too much!:rofl:



I like it, so does my girlfriend and my ex- emotional and entertaining tv- usually it's insecure people who moan about it- thats a fact from this months Psychology periodical


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			methinks the man profeth too much!:rofl:



I like it, so does my girlfriend and my ex-* emotional and entertaining tv*- usually it's insecure people who moan about it- thats a fact from this months Psychology periodical
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a matter of opinion.  I could say trashy and manipulative.

But I do agree that if someone likes it then hey, it's a free world, why not.  And there's plenty of other channels available for those of us that don't watch it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 30, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think that's a matter of opinion.  I could say trashy and manipulative.

But I do agree that if someone likes it then hey, it's a free world, why not.  And there's plenty of other channels available for those of us that don't watch it.
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible answer from u mate . what you on ?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 1, 2014)

I watch it with the missus and enjoy it - there are moments of "That was scripted" or "They're only doing this for effect" but otherwise it's something on the telly at the weekend. As HK said, if you don't like it, there's only 799 other channels to watch...

Being one of the most popular shows on TV says it all really... if it draws in the biggest audience, they must be doing something right! I don't think I've ever voted, but the live shows are a bit better than the build up, that's all a bit OTT nowadays with swapping chairs and singoffs and not-great singers getting 4 'yeses' because they've got a sob story.

The dark side of me enjoys watching the first few live shows the most, where those who have got through on a sob story have to actually bite the bullet and perform live on TV. One or two often choke and mess something up or look like a rabbit in headlights, which is always nice to watch. 

As for fixed to who wins... I'm not certain that's true, as each judge / mentor gets a pretty hefty bonus for being the winning mentor I believe, so they all fight their corner when it comes to the crunch!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2014)

Worst thing to happen to the Music industry from a talent point of View IMO.


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 1, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I watch it with the missus and enjoy it - there are moments of "That was scripted" or "They're only doing this for effect" but otherwise it's something on the telly at the weekend. As HK said, if you don't like it, there's only 799 other channels to watch...

Being one of the most popular shows on TV says it all really... if it draws in the biggest audience, they must be doing something right! I don't think I've ever voted, but the live shows are a bit better than the build up, that's all a bit OTT nowadays with swapping chairs and singoffs and not-great singers getting 4 'yeses' because they've got a sob story.

The dark side of me enjoys watching the first few live shows the most, where those who have got through on a sob story have to actually bite the bullet and perform live on TV. One or two often choke and mess something up or look like a rabbit in headlights, which is always nice to watch. 

As for fixed to who wins... I'm not certain that's true, *as each judge / mentor gets a pretty hefty bonus for being the winning mentor* I believe, so they all fight their corner when it comes to the crunch!
		
Click to expand...

where did you hear that? link?


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 1, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Worst thing to happen to the Music industry from a talent point of View IMO.
		
Click to expand...

undiscovered world class talent gets 'discovered' and makes career, makes money for many and brings pleasure to many and you think it's the worst thing to happen to the music industry! Very strange point of view.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			undiscovered world class talent gets 'discovered' and makes career, makes money for many and brings pleasure to many and you think it's the worst thing to happen to the music industry! Very strange point of view.
		
Click to expand...

When you say makes money, do you mean the record company IE Simon C.

Its an easy option for Music Moguls to make a quick buck.


----------



## dufferman (Oct 2, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			where did you hear that? link?
		
Click to expand...

It was mentioned on a TV interview years ago by either an ex-judge (e.g. Sharon Osbourne before she came back) or a pop star who'd been approached to get the job but declined... they said something like "and the bonus for winning is pretty nice" or something like that in referral to the perks of the job.



patricks148 said:



			When you say makes money, do you mean the record company IE Simon C.

Its an easy option for Music Moguls to make a quick buck.
		
Click to expand...

Both. Leona Lewis is reported to ask up to Â£1million appearance fees, and has a Â£5million recording contract alone. 

One Direction are worth an estimated Â£775million.

Alexandra Burke has made a reported Â£6.1million since winning.

Each member of JLS were worth Â£6million when they split.

Oh, and Jedward are worth Â£5million too.

That's all from the Mirror - and even if their figures are off by half, those people will have made a pretty penny or two!!

The other thing is the career they have after they've done Xfactor isn't always as public as Xfactor. Alexandra Burke appeared in The Bodyguard in the West End, runner up Diana Vickers appeared in Little Voice in the West End as now is in a new comedy on ITV. 

Plus, of course, they all do the Butlins rounds a couple of years after they appear. It may not be the rock and roll lifestyle, but it's a nice little earner I'm sure!

I'll finish this XFactor lesson now


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2014)

dufferman said:



			It was mentioned on a TV interview years ago by either an ex-judge (e.g. Sharon Osbourne before she came back) or a pop star who'd been approached to get the job but declined... they said something like "and the bonus for winning is pretty nice" or something like that in referral to the perks of the job.


I see the word estimated a lot....

The winners might make a few quid, but not as much as SC does and its all on his terms.


Both. Leona Lewis is reported to ask up to Â£1million appearance fees, and has a Â£5million recording contract alone. 

One Direction are worth an estimated Â£775million.

Alexandra Burke has made a reported Â£6.1million since winning.

Each member of JLS were worth Â£6million when they split.

Oh, and Jedward are worth Â£5million too.

That's all from the Mirror - and even if their figures are off by half, those people will have made a pretty penny or two!!

The other thing is the career they have after they've done Xfactor isn't always as public as Xfactor. Alexandra Burke appeared in The Bodyguard in the West End, runner up Diana Vickers appeared in Little Voice in the West End as now is in a new comedy on ITV. 

Plus, of course, they all do the Butlins rounds a couple of years after they appear. It may not be the rock and roll lifestyle, but it's a nice little earner I'm sure!

I'll finish this XFactor lesson now 

Click to expand...

I don't see any of these " artists" having long careers and i see the word estimated a lot in your "lesson"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I don't see any of these " artists" having long careers and i see the word estimated a lot in your "lesson"
		
Click to expand...

Not many artists have "long careers" these days as music tastes change regulary

Regardless of what feelings people have about the reality shows they do find people with amazing talent and have given people a break their talents have deserved 

It is a very hard industry to break and X Factor etc gives people the chance to break into it - same with all the singing or dancing etc reality shows. 

It has made people superstars


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 2, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			When you say makes money, do you mean the record company IE Simon C.

Its an easy option for Music Moguls to make a quick buck.
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			I don't see any of these " artists" having long careers and i see the word estimated a lot in your "lesson"
		
Click to expand...

my post was very clear it makes money for many, including serious money for the individuals as dufferman has pointed out. SUBO received a payout in her first year of Â£5million where 12 mths earlier was in a council house with no prospects or career.

Your posts are clearly just looking to be negative and are coming across as either jealous or bitter. There are many other channels to watch and many other threads to post on:whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

The only issue that I have with the likes of X-Factor, Strictly CD and all the Soaps is that they dominate TV the only time of the year I am likely to be able to sit down with my family to watch something together - over Christmas and New Year - especially Christmas.  I don't watch any soaps or much in the way of reality stuff and I really do not worry at all about how much of it there is on 360days of the year - plenty of other channels to watch, progs/films recorded etc.

But Christmas is a real pain.  I would rather there is something on that I can watch with the rest of the family without having had to watch it before to know what it's about and who's who.  Bit like Charity TV.  I haven't a clue who most of the 'celebs' are - and without that I really don't care about what they are doing or what happens to them.  And so I just don't watch (though I may donate).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

That's because they are the most popular shows that people watch 

What would you like to see instead 

No soaps ? No reality telly ? No shows with celebs you don't know ?

What should they do to cater for you


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The only issue that I have with the likes of X-Factor, Strictly CD and all the Soaps is that *they dominate TV the only time of the year I am likely to be able to sit down with my family to watch something together - over Christmas and New Year *- especially Christmas.  I don't watch any soaps or much in the way of reality stuff and I really do not worry at all about how much of it there is on 360days of the year - plenty of other channels to watch, progs/films recorded etc.

But Christmas is a real pain.  I would rather there is something on that I can watch with the rest of the family without having had to watch it before to know what it's about and who's who.  Bit like Charity TV.  I haven't a clue who most of the 'celebs' are - and without that I really don't care about what they are doing or what happens to them.  And so I just don't watch (though I may donate).
		
Click to expand...

as there are approximately 300 zillion channels now, and many specialist channels to cater with *your *taste whatever that is, what were you like when there was only 4 channels? 


you could even record on your viewing apparatus a whole days worth of your own specialist TV to suit just you. The rest of the family might not agree though:mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The only issue that I have with the likes of X-Factor, Strictly CD and all the Soaps is that they dominate TV the only time of the year I am likely to be able to sit down with my family to watch something together - over Christmas and New Year - especially Christmas.  I don't watch any soaps or much in the way of reality stuff and I really do not worry at all about how much of it there is on 360days of the year - plenty of other channels to watch, progs/films recorded etc.

But Christmas is a real pain.  I would rather there is something on that I can watch with the rest of the family without having had to watch it before to know what it's about and who's who.  Bit like Charity TV.  I haven't a clue who most of the 'celebs' are - and without that I really don't care about what they are doing or what happens to them.  And so I just don't watch (though I may donate).
		
Click to expand...

Not a huge fan of these shows although will watch SCD (only for Ola Jordan!!) but can't abide these reality shows and things like X Factor or Britains Got Talent (has it?). To be honest I'd usually be watching sport, comedy re-runs (Porridge etc) or a good documentary on Discovery or any of the related channels. Same at Christmas. I might watch the SCD special, things like Dr Who but once the soaps start I'll watch something I'd recorded earlier, find a documentary or a good film or stick some music on (basically anything that prevents me from having to converse with the wife)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's because they are the most popular shows that people watch 

What would you like to see instead 

No soaps ? No reality telly ? No shows with celebs you don't know ?

What should they do to cater for you
		
Click to expand...

I'm just saying that it's all meaningless to me - I'm not saying I know what is better.  But having likes of Eastenders on three times on Christmas Day...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a huge fan of these shows although will watch SCD (only for Ola Jordan!!) but can't abide these reality shows and things like X Factor or Britains Got Talent (has it?). To be honest I'd usually be watching sport, comedy re-runs (Porridge etc) or a good documentary on Discovery or any of the related channels. Same at Christmas. I might watch the SCD special, things like Dr Who but once the soaps start I'll watch something I'd recorded earlier, find a documentary or a good film or stick some music on (basically anything that prevents me from having to converse with the wife)
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty much me.  But it doesn't make for much of a family day if we are all in different rooms watching different things.  There you go.  It's how it is.

BTW - I am not saying that the Christmas schedule *shouldn't* be as it is - I'm just saying that a lot of it doesn't do anything at all for me as I don't know who or what I'm watching and what's happened before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm just saying that it's all meaningless to me - I'm not saying I know what is better.  But having likes of Eastenders on three times on Christmas Day...
		
Click to expand...


Don't watch it then ?
Plenty of channels to pick from


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't watch it then ?
Plenty of channels to pick from
		
Click to expand...

Though he'd already acknowledge that he'd rather watch something else and does so but at Christmas it doesn't make for a harmonious day if everyone is off watching different programmes on different days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 2, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Though he'd already acknowledge that he'd rather watch something else and does so but at Christmas it doesn't make for a harmonious day if everyone is off watching different programmes on different days.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou Homer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

Well that's to be expected if people have different tastes in what they watch 

We don't watch any telly on Xmas Day until the evening then it's normally a film 

It is going to be a big struggle for any telly company to find a program where "everyone" in the family will sit and watch all day long


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that's to be expected if people have different tastes in what they watch 

We don't watch any telly on Xmas Day until the evening then it's normally a film 

It is going to be a big struggle for any telly company to find a program where "everyone" in the family will sit and watch all day long
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that's what he's saying. He's got no issue with the Christmas offering and accepts everyone's tastes are different and that no company will offer "everyone" schedules although they go to great lengths to make sure the big must see's like Dr Who, Corrie, Eastenders etc are all scheduled not to clash. He was just saying these aren't his cup of tea (nor mine except perhaps Dr Who) and that he'd rather watch something more stimulating. I think the issue was more one of having to lump it (I hate brain dead tv watching too when I've no idea who is who and whats going on) for the sake of family unity or go off and watch it elsewhere.

Someone once said something about can't please all of the people and all that and TV schedules at any time of the year fall into that. If your bag is reality, talent, soap or the like you're well catered for. Howver if not there's still enough interesting and fulfilling stuff out there.


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 3, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That's pretty much me.  *But it doesn't make for much of a family day if we are all in different rooms watching different things.*  There you go.  It's how it is.

BTW - I am not saying that the Christmas schedule *shouldn't* be as it is - I'm just saying that a lot of it doesn't do anything at all for me as I don't know who or what I'm watching and what's happened before.
		
Click to expand...

isn't that more of your own families issue and nothing to do with whats broadcast


Personally we have the tv off and sing songs around the piano, play party games and have music on in the background. Apart from 3pm where we all watch Her Majestys speech to her subjects then we all go for a bracing walk before Christmas dinner.


----------

